# Canon ST-E3-RT Speedlight Controller



## wattseconds (May 9, 2015)

I am looking (not finding) a firmware update for the ST-E3-RT controller. My hope is that Canon has allowed the controller to use the 600 RT flash in 2nd curtain sync. I would think that for 1000.00 dollars US you would be able to have some creative capabilities with the system. 
Is it possible to use 2nd curtain sync using the ST-E3-RT controller with the 600RT flashes? 
I cant find any way to access the feature other than having the flash on the camera body.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 9, 2015)

You're not missing anything, the feature just isn't available.


----------



## jdramirez (May 9, 2015)

I'd like the feature, but no. 

A while back I did a 2nd curtain of camera by directing the flash head at an umbrella to my side and the umbrella angled half towards me and half towards the subject.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 9, 2015)

wattseconds said:


> Is it possible to use 2nd curtain sync using the ST-E3-RT controller with the 600RT flashes?



No can do, they reserved that for the upcoming 660ex-rt flashes with the new ettl3 protocol 

However, as you probably know the Yongnuo clone of the trigger supports 2nd curtain remote flash *but* only in flash m mode *and* no group mode available *and* the thing is rather unreliable. However, I've seen some samples with 2nd curtain remote staged ports shots, so if that's what you're looking, there you go.


----------



## BeautifulLens (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm hoping to be able to use my new 600ex off camera without this transmitter!


----------

